# Left at Lawson swiftwater class Sat 6/11



## Piedra (Apr 15, 2005)

I left my green folding chair, nalgene bottle, and swiftwater class handouts at the Lawson hole parking area on Clear Creek. Did anyone pick them up?

303-697-8555


----------

